# Tell me about your tanks



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought it would be cool so i could get to knew some of the people that use the forum and their tanks by making this topic.

I want you to list off your all your tanks, or if you have too many just your favorite ones. And post your favorite fish in the tank, your least favorite (if you have one) a why they are if you want, and something interesting about the specific tank.

My 20g tall tank:

Favorite Animal: Striped Raphael Catfish (Because he's growing like a weed)

Least Favorite Animal: Probably my Rosy barb (He's pretty boring, he hasn't grown in the 6 months i've had him)

Something interesting about this tank: I've had a real deer skull in the aquarium for close to 8 months and it has algae growing all over it, and the Raph lives inside it.

My 35g Hexagon tank:

Favorite Animal: Black Mystery Snail (Might sound boring but he's huge and awesome cruises around the tank all day long)

Least Favorite Animal: Black Kuhli Loaches (They are really cool fish but they all three hide under my under gravel filter all day)

Something interesting about this tank: It's a vivarium with tree frogs on the other side, and an American green frog. It also his some 3 foot lucky bamboo stalks in it.

My 40g Long tank:

Favorite Animal: My Senegal Bicher (It's so much fun watching him try to find the shrimp pellets i put in for him)

Least Favorite Animal: i don't have one for this tank, it's fairly new and i like all the fish i have in it.

Something interesting about this tank: I have 6 Kyoga Flameback fry in the tank that i got from a local breeder, they are my first cichlid fry i've attempted raising.

My 90g tank:

Favorite Animal: This was a tough one but i think my favorite is my female red banded tropheus moorii.

Least Favorite Animal: This was tough cause i like most of them, but i guess my little common plecostomus is probably my least favorite, he hides for the majority of the day, but that's what they do.

Something interesting about this tank: I crushed big black lava rocks into the substrate for the tank. It looks awesome and really brings out the best coloring in the fish.

So let me hear a bit about your tanks too.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

My 55:
Favorite: Well, they are all fry from one batch, so hard to pick a favorite!
Least Favorite: There is one guy who is a bit "mentally challenged" 

My 29:
Favorite: My Red Zebra. He's a big brute but so pretty and I actually got him at Petco!
Least Favorite: Tough one. Probably my Yellow Lab. He has a habit of exploring nets.

My other 29:
Favorite: Hard to say, cause it's empty. But I'm going to get some brichardi in there soon.
Least Favorite: See above

My 20 long:
Favorite: Well, my leopard gecko lives in there (don't worry, he's dry!) by himself

My 10:
Favorite: My betta.
Least Favorite: Otto catfish


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Uh well I got 26 tanks so guess ill go with....

One of my 90g mixed peacock/mbuna tank:
Favorite: pretty tough guess my otter point peacock male he was part of a WC group I got imported in and turned out one of the "females" was a male that they didn't notice was starting to change and is turning out to have some great color.
Least favorite: Bristlenose pleco I'm not a big pleco fan but they come in handy


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

chrish777 said:


> Uh well I got 26 tanks so guess ill go with....
> 
> One of my 90g mixed peacock/mbuna tank:
> Favorite: pretty tough guess my otter point peacock male he was part of a WC group I got imported in and turned out one of the "females" was a male that they didn't notice was starting to change and is turning out to have some great color.
> Least favorite: Bristlenose pleco I'm not a big pleco fan but they come in handy


26 Tanks  Dang lol


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

This thread is awesome :thumb: ,

52 gallon community:
Most Favorite: I would say that my dragon goby would be my favorite, he is very unusual looking and when he is out and about he just makes you say wow.
Least Favorite: Probably Tiger barbs, they are constantly picking at my Goby (not so that they are shredding his fins, just making it so he is not out as much)

25 gallon mixed dwarf shrimp:
Most Favorite: I would have to say the crystal red shrimp, just because they are harder to keep and have more colour.
Least Favorite: Snails, when i put some algea disks for the shrimp the snails turn it into a gooey mass of grossness.

10 gallon angelfish:
Most Favorite: Well i think it would be the only inhabitants, the breeding angels.

Chrish777- wish i had as many tanks as you, 26 wow


----------



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

FishFanatic245 said:


> This thread is awesome :thumb: ,
> 
> 52 gallon community:
> Most Favorite: I would say that my dragon goby would be my favorite, he is very unusual looking and when he is out and about he just makes you say wow.
> ...


I've wanted a dragon goby for a while do you have him in full fresh?


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

KingPiccolo SB said:


> FishFanatic245 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is awesome :thumb: ,
> ...


 yep full fresh, he is awesome, looks kind of like an eel, but not really if that makes sense. probably the best fish buy I have made. has a face only a mother could love though, LOL.


----------



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah i love how they look they a sorta similar to bichers and i love my bicher, but i heard from a buddy of mine that they don't do well in full fresh, but that's good to hear from you, i may try getting one then.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

ya lots of people say that they do bad in fresh but then others say they do just fine. the LFS I got mine from has no salt or brackish so I thought well if it is going to do badly at the lfs then what is the difference in my freshwater tank, I saw vid of two 20" gobies in all fresh livng happily and healthy. they at not tough guys though so know mean cichlids or preds can really live with them


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

150 gallon SA community: favorite is 10" Uaru because he seems very interested in what's going on inside and outside of the tank. Least favorite are Silver Dollars because they are so skittish.

90 gallon small fish planted community: favorites are 6 Badis Badis that I purchased on Aquabid. The fish are very bold and the males are beautiful. I have a 2" female that was chased away by a full grown Angelfish and she turned around and gave the Angelfish the stink eye. Runners up are the school of Dwarf Loaches that are active and playful. I really have no least favorites in this tank.

17 gallon bowfront used mainly as an ongoining quarantine tank for new purchases: favorite is a tiny Cory that survived an unnoticed spawning. Least favorite is an aggressive male Platy that is going into my big tank next weekend.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

125 Mostly male peacock/hap with 1 breeding group of yellow labs and 1 breeding group of acei:
Favorite - don't have one
Least favorite - hybrid peacock. Sorry but dude is just ugly
Interesting fact - have 5 BN plecos living in here for 2 months now. I have to clean the front glass once a month because of algae on the front inside glass. Not sure if my BN are just lazy or if being by the window is the problem.

55 Grow out
Favorite - everyone in here!!!
Least favorite - don't have one
Interesting fact - this tank is split in two. One side has medium fish about 3 inches the other has small fish at 1 inch.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

FishFanatic245 said:


> This thread is awesome :thumb: ,
> 
> 52 gallon community:
> Most Favorite: I would say that my dragon goby would be my favorite, he is very unusual looking and when he is out and about he just makes you say wow.
> ...


Lol. I will be getting more if we get this house I'm trying to get but my wife has cut me off on getting more tanks till then lol... Her words everytime where where you planning on putting that tank there's no room I would manage to make room so now she stopped asking that and just cut me off lol...


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

75 gal peacocks, labs, aceis & assorted fry

favorite - dragonblood - he is very handsome
least favorite - deformed lab fry - one gill is bigger than the other but I give him credit for being the 1st to survive.

40 gal planted SA -kribs, tetras, angel, corys

favorite - marble angel. he comes right to the glass when he sees me
least favorite - don't really have one

10 gal multi tank

favorite - well, they all look the same so no favorite or least favorite


----------



## KingPiccolo SB (Oct 12, 2012)

aprildawn said:


> 75 gal peacocks, labs, aceis & assorted fry
> 
> favorite - dragonblood - he is very handsome
> least favorite - deformed lab fry - one gill is bigger than the other but I give him credit for being the 1st to survive.
> ...


Aww i feel bad for the deformed lab


----------

